# 2011 Womens Burton Jacket



## PowderHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

*Broken Burton jacket...*

I recently purchased a Burton Jacket for riding this year and the snap on it broke. I bought it on sale and the store won't do anything to help me. Hearing that someone else experienced a problem with snaps on their burton jacket make me skeptical of their quality...


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

PowderHunter said:


> I recently purchased a Burton Jacket for riding this year and the snap on it broke. I bought it on sale and the store won't do anything to help me. Hearing that someone else experienced a problem with snaps on their burton jacket make me skeptical of their quality...


Yeah probably shitty quality especially for the price...
Even if you bought your jacket on sale you have warranty.
If the store doesn't do anything about it report it to Burton's Warranty department.
Your jacket is covered.
Call Burton W48 and deal with them directly
1-800-881-3138


----------



## PowderHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the number. I'll look into it - sometimes buying things in Canada voids the warranty but I'll definetly talk to them. I love the style and fit so hopefully they can make me happy by fixing the snap!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

PowderHunter said:


> I recently purchased a Burton Jacket for riding this year and the snap on it broke. I bought it on sale and the store won't do anything to help me. Hearing that someone else experienced a problem with snaps on their burton jacket make me skeptical of their quality...


You shouldn't question quality based on a button ripping off. You do know that zippers and buttons are often outsourced to different companies right?

If your outerwear rips easy or isn't as protective against weather like advertised, then that is a quality issue. Besides, Burton is honoring your warranties. What more does a company need to do to please you?

@Swiss: I'm glad they honored your claim. I think you should be pretty happy about getting a new jacket.

I don't know why, but I really like this jacket in the purple colorway. I tried to convince my wife to get it, but she didn't like it haha:
Women's Burton 3L Zephyr Jacket | Burton Snowboards

This one in white is sick:
Women's Burton Joplin Jacket | Burton Snowboards

Women's Married to the Mob Lisa Jacket | Burton Snowboards

White one:
Women's Burton Ivy Jacket | Burton Snowboards

Eco friendly and nice:
GMP Women's Burton Jet Set Jacket | Burton Snowboards

Another very cool jacket. I have a men's jacket with this similar plaid texture. It's awesome. Purple for this one:
Women's Burton Uptown Jacket | Burton Snowboards


----------



## PowderHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

No, actually I didn't know buttons and zippers were outsourced. The SNAP that broke on my jacket has the Burton logo stamped all over it and in my opinion it is a reflection of Burton's quality because I feel like they should examine the quality of any material with their name on it even if it is outsourced but I guess that is something to keep in mind. 
Buttons and zippers can be replaced easily - are snaps as easy to replace?

I like the Joplin jacket that you suggested Leo, it very similar to the one that I bought and there are some cool features to it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

PowderHunter said:


> No, actually I didn't know buttons and zippers were outsourced. The SNAP that broke on my jacket has the Burton logo stamped all over it and in my opinion it is a reflection of Burton's quality because I feel like they should examine the quality of any material with their name on it even if it is outsourced but I guess that is something to keep in mind.
> Buttons and zippers can be replaced easily - are snaps as easy to replace?
> 
> I like the Joplin jacket that you suggested Leo, it very similar to the one that I bought and there are some cool features to it.


Even when they have logos, they are usually outsourced. I understand where you are coming from though, but you have to realize that Burton is the market leader. They churn out millions of more products than their competition. What seems like a lot of defects is actually a small ratio when compared to other brands.

Things like buttons and zippers are definitely covered under warranty unless it was a part of a tear damage (which shows rider's fault, not defect).


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

dang leo, you really went out of your way to do some online window shopping haha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crsv619 said:


> dang leo, you really went out of your way to do some online window shopping haha


Not really lol. I'm pretty well versed with Burton gear so it's easy breezy.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Though a longer route, get a hot looking jacket, sell it, buy a better brand one to actually use. What if the replacement Burt' breaks on you the same way?


----------

